# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  We Recieved our 3D printer!

## jlesoski

A few weeks ago i posted about my application for a 3D printer. They  just contacted us yesterday to inform us that we are the "winners". I  said id keep you guys updated on the out come. Now we have another  obstacle to over come. We are trying to figure out how we are going to  set up the room for the printer. Obviously it will have to be secure  (locking the door) but we need advice on some other "set up" things. For  example, whether to hook it up to our schools wifi network, make a  single computer only have access to it, create a sky drive where  students can upload their files and then download on to the designated  computer, how to get software on all the computers so students can create and Im sure many many more that I cant think of off the top of my head.... How does your school have the printer set up? thanks for  any feed back!

----------


## Luv2Fight

Congrats!  

I would probably go for the skydrive idea.  If you have everyone hooked up to it, there could be issues with students printing stuff out as pranks, or just by accident.

----------

